# Interbreeding among different Tiger Shrimp= Regular Tigers?..or something else..



## sublimescorpio (Nov 6, 2011)

...For xmas I am investing some money into shrimp for breeding, so ones that will not totally break the bank but ones I will not have trouble selling.. I am toying around with what to get, I just got some shrimp (I think they are pumpkins from Johnny, super nice looking little guys bright and active right out of the box..I know they will not interbreed with tigers)... 

I love the way tiger shrimp look, the blue, the regular, the tangerines...If there are all housed together will I end up with regular tiger babies if there is any interbreeding? I was also thinking of maybe getting regulars with 2 tangerines and another species for a blue shrimp..

Of course I do have two empty tanks, so who knows...or I have divider too..

Thanks and Happy Holidays!


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

It's pretty weird. Both regular tigers and TT are naturally found in the wild, though in different locations. As for a blue tiger x regular tiger, I'd say 95% sure you'd end up with a regular tiger. Same with a blue tiger x TT as both the TT and regulars must be dominant traits. As for a TT x regular, I have no idea? It would be a cool experiment, but the TT are much much more expensive than regular tigers.

But yea, tigers look pretty cool ! I don't like the blonde eyes though, but I'm probabily one of the few who don't.


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

I don't think that tangerine tigers are actually the same as tiger shrimp. The latest theory that I have heard is that they are related to red tupfel (caridina serrata of some sort I think).

If I had to guess I would say that mixing various types of tigers will have more a crossbreeding type of result than a 'revert to wild form' result (like when color morphs of neos are mixed).

Unless you have some specific selective breeding pattern/color in mind though I don't imagine that there would be much market for the intermixed tigers.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

madness said:


> I don't think that tangerine tigers are actually the same as tiger shrimp. *The latest theory that I have heard is that they are related to red tupfel *(caridina serrata of some sort I think).
> 
> If I had to guess I would say that mixing various types of tigers will have more a crossbreeding type of result than a 'revert to wild form' result (like when color morphs of neos are mixed).
> 
> Unless you have some specific selective breeding pattern/color in mind though I don't imagine that there would be much market for the intermixed tigers.


We'll have to see. My wild tigers just threw out some orange babies that I didn't see any stripes on, but that just could be how they looked shortly after birth. I know my crystals can look clear for a day before they start to color up, then the red fills in but no white, then the white comes, so depending on when you look at a crystal baby it can look like a snowball, a low grade crystal, then a high grade crystal all within a matter of a few days or so.


----------



## sublimescorpio (Nov 6, 2011)

GeToChKn said:


> We'll have to see. My wild tigers just threw out some orange babies that I didn't see any stripes on, but that just could be how they looked shortly after birth. I know my crystals can look clear for a day before they start to color up, then the red fills in but no white, then the white comes, so depending on when you look at a crystal baby it can look like a snowball, a low grade crystal, then a high grade crystal all within a matter of a few days or so.


Please do, I am very curious


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

GeToChKn said:


> We'll have to see. My wild tigers just threw out some orange babies that I didn't see any stripes on, but that just could be how they looked shortly after birth. I know my crystals can look clear for a day before they start to color up, then the red fills in but no white, then the white comes, so depending on when you look at a crystal baby it can look like a snowball, a low grade crystal, then a high grade crystal all within a matter of a few days or so.


I wouldn't be surprised... I got 2 adult orange tigers (full orange w/no stripes) these are morphs from Red Tigers.


----------



## sublimescorpio (Nov 6, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> I wouldn't be surprised... I got 2 adult orange tigers (full orange w/no stripes) these are morphs from Red Tigers.


...So in theory you think regular tigers plus a few tangerines could expand the tangerine population? The tangerine could they be moving to a tangerine only tank to "clean" up the line since they breed true??


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

As madness stated, Tangerines will not interbreed with other Tigers since theyre not true tigers. I'd keep them in their own species tank if you want to maximize breeding.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Tigers will still breed with tangerine tigers, I think madness' point was that they are just a different species


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

mordalphus said:


> Tigers will still breed with tangerine tigers, I think madness' point was that they are just a different species


I didn't know they did... I've been keeping my TTs with OEBTs and no crossbreeding yet. You guys got pix of these tt x tiger offspring? Now my curiosity is peaked. Haha


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Me too. I want to add some CRS to my TT tank but was worried they would X breed.


----------



## sublimescorpio (Nov 6, 2011)

....hmm, could this be right? Anyone ever heard of this site?

http://shrimpsider.files.wordpress.com/2011/09/shrimp_crossbreeding_table_1-31.pdf

I am guess fancy is regular without being "wild"?
http://shrimpsider.wordpress.com/category/shrimp/caridina-shrimp/tiger/black-tiger-shrimp/


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

I think normally they stick to their own kind if there's 2 separate colonies, but separating a male and female should result in crossing


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

I need hard evidence


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> I wouldn't be surprised... I got 2 adult orange tigers (full orange w/no stripes) these are morphs from Red Tigers.


Neat. I haven't seen the babies up close in the front of the tank in a few days, so not sure if they have colored up or are starting to look like tigers. Everytime I see them, they are in the far corner of the tank and I can't get a good look.

I like my tigers though. Very active and a bitch to catch. I've caught one in a net, bring it out of the water and its jumped right out of the net like 3 inches.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

speedie408 said:


> I need hard evidence


Ditto. Too big of a chance to take for me to try out the experiment. Speedie, you go ahead..:hihi:


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Chad,

I've been doing it lol. Ever since I got my TTs like 4mos ago, I've been keeping them with my OEBTs. Everytime a female of the other specie molts, only the same specie males do the mating dance. That's why I say I need hard evidence.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Will you be able to tell? Dont OEBTs kick out some babies that kind of look like tangerines anyway? The blondes? Or are yours breeding true?


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> Chad,
> 
> I've been doing it lol. Ever since I got my TTs like 4mos ago, I've been keeping them with my OEBTs. Everytime a female of the other specie molts, only the same specie males do the mating dance. That's why I say I need hard evidence.



Its like keeping tigers and CRS together. Lots of people do it and get no breeding if there is plenty of both sexes together to keep them happy, they stick with their own. Take a female Blue tiger and a male tangerine and put them together in a tank, the same way people force tibee's.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

GeToChKn said:


> Its like keeping tigers and CRS together. Lots of people do it and get no breeding if there is plenty of both sexes together to keep them happy, they stick with their own. Take a female Blue tiger and a male tangerine and put them together in a tank, the same way people force tibee's.


Thank you for the clarification. I guess I could have asked sooner


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

I'll let you guys tackle the selective cross experimentations. Call me a skeptic, but I'd still like to see some pictures though. Lol


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

chad320 said:


> Will you be able to tell? Dont OEBTs kick out some babies that kind of look like tangerines anyway? The blondes? Or are yours breeding true?


Beats me dude . I had a couple babies that looked kinda red but they eventually developed stripes like their parents. They are still an ugly burgundy color and not all that pretty. They do not look anything like TTs.


----------



## Snowflake311 (Apr 20, 2011)

I was just thinking for my next shrimp adventure I want to get tigers. A few OEBT would be a dream. Yet I also like the Normal tiger shrimp. So could the blues be kept with tigers and still throw out blue babies? 

I thought the blue and normal tigers were the same just different color morph? So mixing them could be a waste? Or could adding 2 oebt to a normal tiger colony bring the blue gene in o the colony so you get a few oebt popping up now and then?


----------



## theemptythrone (Sep 5, 2011)

Snowflake311 said:


> I was just thinking for my next shrimp adventure I want to get tigers. A few OEBT would be a dream. Yet I also like the Normal tiger shrimp. So could the blues be kept with tigers and still throw out blue babies?
> 
> I thought the blue and normal tigers were the same just different color morph? So mixing them could be a waste? Or could adding 2 oebt to a normal tiger colony bring the blue gene in o the colony so you get a few oebt popping up now and then?


ive been wondering this too


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

Mixing OEBT and regular tigers would just dilute/ruin the OEBT strain.

Regular tigers also appear to be easier to keep than OEBT so if you have the ability to purchase and properly keep OEBT then it doesn't seem very worthwhile to mix them with regular tigers.

Unless you really, really wanted a regular tiger looking strain with orange eyes (think a strain with all 'blondes') I can't think of a good reason to do this.


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

mordalphus said:


> Tigers will still breed with tangerine tigers, I think madness' point was that they are just a different species


This was exactly my point. TTs aren't actually 'tigers' but they can still theoretically cross with CRS or tigers.

Personally I would love to see the results of such a crossing but as Speedie's experience shows it isn't something that happens easily or possibly even something that happens without intervention from the breeder.


----------



## sublimescorpio (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks everyone, so it is a gamble.. I am guessing it'll be better to leave it to the pros for when they are ready


----------

